
Fired, Downsized or Laid Off - walterbell
http://skloverworkingwisdom.com/blog/stand-up-for-yourself-at-work-resource-center/fired-downsized-or-laid-off/
======
hwstar
This looks like an advertising plug.

All of this information is out there for free for those willing to take the
time to track it down. I can suggest the following sites:

workplacefairness.org privacyrights.org lambdalegal.org
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1230245...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123024596)

No need to buy the book.

~~~
walterbell
If you scroll past the sales pitch at the top of the page, there are links to
questions with detailed answers.

